# Shimano GRX Gravel specific groupset



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

https://bike.shimano.com/en-US/information/news/shimano-grx--the-world-s-first-dedicated-gravel-component-group.htmlCurious what the 2x ring tooth count looks like and if there's a Di2 option.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Srode said:


> https://bike.shimano.com/en-US/info...s-first-dedicated-gravel-component-group.htmlCurious what the 2x ring tooth count looks like and if there's a Di2 option.


There is or will be Di2....the big news, they're offering sub compact (46/30, and 48/31?!), and factory 1X gearing. Also hydraulic interruptor levers.


Released AGAIN...just in time to not be on bikes until next MY...and released just in time to be made obsolete by 12-speed parts we all know are coming sooner rather than later. Why Shimano does this late-MY announcement stupidity I don't understand.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

There are a lot of interesting tidbits. It's Ultegra level down to Tiagra (10sp RD), and does include Di2 for Ultegra level stuff. There is a new wheelset with 700 or 650b option, but honestly, I'm most intrigued by the adventure cranks and 1x stuff. I'm intrigued to see what that stuff looks like.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Marc said:


> ...and released just in time to be made obsolete by 12-speed parts we all know are coming sooner rather than later.


I honestly have zero interest in 12 speeds. I'm happy with 11 if I can get the range of gearing I want on my adventure bikes. If 12 speed comes along, that's fine too, but I'm not going to hold off on the GRX 11 speed just because I think 12 speed might come around in a year or three.

I'm mostly excited about the adventure cranksets and the 1x stuff. 

It will be fascinating to see how OEM's spec this stuff on built bikes.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

A few more interesting details from bikepacking.com...

https://bikepacking.com/news/shimano-grx/

*RD-RX815/RD-RX817 (DI2)*


SHIMANO SHADOW RD+ stabilization
Compatible with existing Di2 DUAL CONTROL levers
Max. cassette range: RX815 (*30-34T low!*); RX817 (*40-42T low!*)
Max. front chainring range: 17T(RX815 only)
Capacity: RX815 – 38T; RX817 – 31T
288/322 g

*RD-RX810/RD-RX812*


SHIMANO SHADOW RD+ stabilization
Compatible with existing 11-speed mechanical DUAL CONTROL levers
Max. cassette range: RX810 (*30-34T* low); RX812 (*40-42T* low)
Max. front chainring range: 17T (RX810 only)
Capacity: RX810 – 38T; RX812 – 31T
251/264 g

*FC-RX810-2*
Wider-range *48-31T*, 2×11 crankset for longer adventures and more challenging terrain
Crank arm length: 170 mm, 172.5 mm, 175 mm
SHIMANO HOLLOWTECH II construction
722 g


*FC-RX810-1*
1×11 gearing for gravel and cyclocross
Crank arm length: 170 mm, 172.5 mm, 175 mm
Chainring options: 40T, 42T – SHIMANO HOLLOWTECH II construction
655 g


*FC-RX600-11*
Wider-range 46-30T, 2×11 crankset
Crank arm length: 165mm, 170 mm, 172.5 mm, 175 mm
816g


*FC-RX600-1*
Crank arm length: 165mm, 170 mm, 172.5 mm, 175 mm
Chainring: 40T
753 g


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Very good to see it's going to be compatible with current levers - But 48/31 front with 11/34 rear is 40 teeth which seems to exceed the rear DR capacity though on the mechanical set - I'm assuming Di2 will use gear control to make this wide range work. On Di2 I'm guessing 11/36 cassette will probably work too, which makes even better low gearing.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Waiting for pricing, but if the price is right it could end up on my new gravel build. Anybody have any insight on the cost?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

No idea on cost, but the guys at my local shop says their distributor is telling them "Backordered until 08 August 2019".


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Finx said:


> No idea on cost, but the guys at my local shop says their distributor is telling them "Backordered until 08 August 2019".


Wowsers!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Finx said:


> No idea on cost, but the guys at my local shop says their distributor is telling them "Backordered until 08 August 2019".



And August.....is very optimistic. I'd more expect retail channel parts to not be available until November, at best. Some of the bits like the Di2 parts, probably 2020.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I've been pondering how I will use this. My Norco Search XR currently has a standard Ultegra 6800 Di2 groupset with the RX Rear Derailleur and 50/34 and 11-34 in the back. 

I think I'm just going to replace my 50/34 crank/rings with the 48/31 and the new Di2 FD. That will give me all of the gearing I need.


Here is a Shimano sales rep pretty much confirming what was said above. The also mentions availability will be July for mechanical, and August for Di2.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Dirty Kanza XL (350 mile race) was won on GRX Di2 48/31.


----------

